# Regulated reo's...any good,opinions,leads?



## Necris (27/2/15)

Greetings Reonauts
I find myself at a crossroads.
I have always wanted a reo,more specifically a woodville.
However,the sheer consitancy of regulated mods has me securely in its grip.
Added to that,i have found that im more inclined to airy draws(and hence clouds) due to my lung condition.
this places non lp reos and rm2's out of my grasp
(with the current classifieds holding not one,but two grands for sale,and my birthday on sunday looming,it makes for a sad conflicted vaper),
and puts a major downer on the beauty that is a non regulted woodville.

NOw to the point,i know rob(reosmods) swore off regulation in future incarnations.
why is this,was it buggy,support nightmare?
in short,is it worth hunting one down and importing


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Quite honestly I think it's just not worth the effort... the bottom line is you can regulate your REO with your coil... I love gadgets in a big way and I still can't believe my 99% ADV Device is an unregulated Mod... but I find a 1,1Ω to 1,4Ω microcoil on the Cyclone just perfect for me.

For airy draws you can either increase the size of the air hole on the RM2 or Cyclone or get one of the other many BF atties you can get these days! Then you experiment with the coils and wicking material and find your happy place... and the rest will be history.

I'm just sitting looking at all the vape stuff I have and wondering why on earth I ever buy any of this other stuff that I hardly use.




I use the Atlantis a bit on the Phenom Mod (2%) and then I use either Avril (90%) or Lily (8%)!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (27/2/15)

you make put forward a convincing argument,avril is more than enough,absolute perfection
i agree to an extent regarding the coils.
however,i cant argue that regulation maintains my ideal vape til battery death do us part.(board dependent,but you get my point)
i cannot say the same for the reo,regardless of design.battery sag will happen with every draw(albeit glorious)
i get 4 happy vaping hours from my mech,and almost day from my hana 30w on the same spec and brand battery.
Im afraid i invest in the reo and it becomes yet another ornament to a regulated box.
and its not power I seek,im a happy camper at 4.2'ish

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## stevie g (27/2/15)

hey @Rob Fisher what is your take on the goblin?.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Necris said:


> you make put forward a convincing arguement,avril is more than enough,absolute perfection
> i agree to an extent regarding the coils.
> however,i cant argue that regulation maintains my ideal vape til battery death do us part.(board dependent,but you get my point)
> i cannot say the same for the reo,regardless of design.battery sag will happen with every draw(albeit glorious)
> i get 4 happy vaping hours from my mech,and almost day from my hana 30w on the same spec and brand battery



Yip I hear you... I use 3 18650's each day and am really happy with the Vape.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Sprint said:


> hey @Rob Fisher what is your take on the goblin?.



I think the Goblin is the best of the rebuildable tanks... don't know if I was just lucky with the coils I built and the way I wicked it but it is awesome! There seems to be mixed feelings around the planet with some people really battling to find a sweet spot but for me it is a fantastic tank! And the new version with the bigger tank is great!


----------



## Silver (27/2/15)

Necris said:


> Greetings Reonauts
> I find myself at a crossroads.
> I have always wanted a reo,more specifically a woodville.
> However,the sheer consitancy of regulated mods has me securely in its grip.
> ...



Hi @Necris, i think your questions and comments are very valid

I also think that many Reonauts would jump on the opportunity to try out a high quality regulated Reo - myself included.

I think the modmaster doesnt like having to rely on other people's products in his product, which he pretty much is is control of fully, when he keeps it mechanical.

That said, I do think what Rob Fisher is saying is quite right. With some experience the ideal coil for each juice type and atty becomes second nature. After all, despite being able to tweak the power on a regulated, one also needs to build a coil fit for purpose on a regulated device too. And as for the consistency, my vape is consistent for about 3.5ml of juice on most of my Reo buiilds. Then i just pop in a new battery or enjoy the slightly more mellow vape.

I will still say that the vape on the mechanical seems more pure and direct to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (27/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I hear you... I use 3 18650's each day and am really happy with the Vape.


fair enough,i admit battery changes are made convenient
i cant say i don't have the batteries,and with an i2 and i4,i'm sure i can manage the charges.
considered the KUI and just rather didn't bother,why ruin a kui expecting a reo and risk putting of the whole squonking idea.

so an lp reo with an airier atty it is,lets hope lady luck works in my favour and another SL/woody pops up



Rob Fisher said:


> I think the Goblin is the best of the rebuildable tanks... don't know if I was just lucky with the coils I built and the way I wicked it but it is awesome! There seems to be mixed feelings around the planet with some people really battling to find a sweet spot but for me it is a fantastic tank! And the new version with the bigger tank is great!


I have found my happy place with an orchid with kayfun clear section(est 3.5ml capacity)
how does the goblin compare.
have had a known orchid hoarder(@6ghost9 ) admit its better,what is your take

and that said,i love the mindless vape tanks provide,and flavour in current tanks is stellar,
is the reo still that much better


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Necris said:


> so an lp reo with an airier atty it is,lets hope lady luck works in my favour and another SL/woody pops up



There isn't going to be an SL Woody popping up for sometime because they haven't even launched yet! Should hit the market in the next few weeks! We are all chomping at the bit to get one!

And then sometime after that the Resin version is being released! 

PS The first 4 new REO's with the all new 510 connection are in the country and we are just waiting for Customs to clear them and then there are going to be 4 happy Reonauts... and one of them will be an all new Reonaut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

Necris said:


> I have found my happy place with an orchid with kayfun clear section(est 3.5ml capacity)
> how does the goblin compare.



I can't compare because I have never had an Orchid... but the Goblin is one awesome tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris (27/2/15)

hehehe.sorry @Rob Fisher ,i misspoke
I meant a slotted lp,or a woody.
i didnt even know sl woodies existed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/2/15)

Hi @Necris, I have a nuppin on my Reo currently running at 45 watts which produces the best flavour you will ever get from a vaping device. Ya, I know it's subjective, but I've also tried almost everything currently out there. And if you want to make some clouds, well it does that too. Although I actually wish it didn't. One of the things that I know is going to really harm vaping is the whole huge cloud thing. Of this I am positive.

But any of the new RDA's will give an awesome experience on the unregulated reo. It just depends on the coil, but for reliability and peace of mind...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (27/2/15)

Alex said:


> Hi @Necris, I have a nuppin on my Reo currently running at 45 watts which produces the best flavour you will ever get from a vaping device. Ya, I know it's subjective, but I've also tried almost everything currently out there. And if you want to make some clouds, well it does that too. Although I actually wish it didn't. One of the things that I know is going to really harm vaping is the whole huge cloud thing. Of this I am positive.
> 
> But any of the new RDA's will give an awesome experience on the unregulated reo. It just depends on the coil, but for reliability and peace of mind...


As much as a huge cloud in the lounge at home is satisfying,i agree wholeheartedly.(annoys the smoker wife immensely )
blowing obnoxious clouds of *insert flavor here* vapor over someones table at a restaurant wins you no medals,not does it do our cause any good.frankly,its just plain rude.

personally,i used to brave smoking sections to vape while out,now i simply dont bother unless outside.
30 seconds in a spur smoking section induces an asthma attack,better ventilated places,2 minutes max.
My preference to clouds is based on respiratory restriction,at 75% lung capacity i need all the airy i can get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (27/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Quite honestly I think it's just not worth the effort... the bottom line is you can regulate your REO with your coil... I love gadgets in a big way and I still can't believe my 99% ADV Device is an unregulated Mod... but I find a 1,1Ω to 1,4Ω microcoil on the Cyclone just perfect for me.
> 
> For airy draws you can either increase the size of the air hole on the RM2 or Cyclone or get one of the other many BF atties you can get these days! Then you experiment with the coils and wicking material and find your happy place... and the rest will be history.
> 
> ...


I'm close to pulling the trigger on a new Reo, and RM2. I have a little of everything, gear-wise, so any other purchase would just be indulgent duplicating rather than getting something new. There's a lot of Reo info on this forum, but I have a question for you @Rob Fisher :
With so many Reo's, why Avril? Is it aesthetic preference (that awesome door, or maybe you just think Avril Lavigne is the ultimate)? Some sentimental reason? Or does she give a better vape than any of your other LPSL Reo's, say, Lily? Is one LPSL Reo any better than the next in terms of vape quality (assuming the same atty)?


----------



## Necris (27/2/15)

i must once again congratulate @hands 
Avrils door is astounding.
i have plenty patina's planned,if you can engrave copper like that,the possibilities are endless

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/15)

KB_314 said:


> With so many Reo's, why Avril? Is it aesthetic preference (that awesome door, or maybe you just think Avril Lavigne is the ultimate)? Some sentimental reason? Or does she give a better vape than any of your other LPSL Reo's, say, Lily? Is one LPSL Reo any better than the next in terms of vape quality (assuming the same atty)?



It's sentimental (was my first SL Grand) and the beautiful engraving on the door... all the Grands perform exactly the same if the same set up is used with the coil and Atty... Standard versus SL is just a personal preference thing... and I prefer the slightly lighter SL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

